# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Brine Shrimp Eggs

## Brian Goh

Can anyone give me any suggestion on where to store my brine shrimp eggs? should i store it in the refrigerator, is it in the freezer compartment? Or the normal compartment below the freezer? Is there expiry date for brine shrimp eggs? i just bought one and there isn't any expiry date on it.Any help would be greatly appreciate.

----------


## whuntley

I store sealed cans in the refrigerator, per advice from the main suppliers. Freezer works, but reduces viability more.

Once opened, I may keep a small jar at room temp, but have discovered the hard way that repeated pouring and resealing from a whole 1 lb can develops low hatch rate long before the cysts are used up. The can should be sealed and returned to the fridge. Take it out a day before opening to prevent condensation from starting the hatch and killing the eggs. Pour some out and reseal before refrigerating again.

BTW, no need to remove the entire can top. A nail hole near one edge allows plenty-fast pouring of eggs and helps keep room humidity out.

Wright

----------


## timebomb

Brian,

Here in Singapore, we usually pour the eggs into smaller containers. Film canisters are ideal for storing brine shrimp eggs. We keep them in the vegetable compartment of our fridge. Whenever I take out a new canister, I leave it near where my brine shrimp hatchery is. Brine shrimp eggs will spoil if left in room temperatures for a long time but over a week or so, it's ok.

The eggs do not have expiry dates because if kept in the right conditions, they can last forever.

Loh K L

----------

